# 1996 Maxima trunk release cable



## StephenH (Jun 5, 2007)

I have a 1996 Maxima SE
The trunk release cable has either snaped, come of the lever or come off the trunk lock.
Does anyone know how to access the cable from the driver side lever?
Any drawings?
Thanks,
Old Gear Head
StephenH


----------

